# M3 + Infant?



## bmb (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm between a rock and a hard place and I need some help. I don't want to bore you with details (think I am going to have to get rid of my current ride do to some problems), but I am curious if a rear facing car seat can actually fit in an M3 coupe. Not sure if it matters, but I am 6'5" so the driver's seat will need to be back quite a bit. I really appreciate any advice you can give!


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Don't have an infant of my own, but have had my friend's young lass in the back seat of my E46 M a few times. Her rear-facing carseat fits fine behind my seat (I'm 6' even), her mother rides next to her, and her dad rides shotgun. With the way the front seat lifts up to allow access to the rear, getting the carseat in and out is easy too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

We've put a rear-facing seat (Britax) in the back of an E36 convertible. So I'm pretty sure one would fit in an E46 coupe.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I've fit a rearfacing seat in my 330i, but it was pretty tight. Childseats are a pain in the ass and I have 4 doors so I couldn't imagine doing with a coupe. OTOH I also have two kids/seats to deal with. I would also like to have an M3! I think I would take the M3 and just deal with it.


----------



## bmb (Mar 27, 2002)

*Thanks for the quick respnses...*

Basically, I currently have an 04 S4 and think I am going to get rid of it. I have been spoiled by the power of the car (it's a blast to drive) and not sure that I can go back to a 330i. Prior to the S4 I had a 330i and a 328i before that. I have always wanted an M3, but with a little one due in July I am not sure if that is the best decision. I have looked at the C55, but not sure that I'm a fan of the mercedes, even though it is a rocket ship!


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

bmb said:


> Basically, I currently have an 04 S4 and think I am going to get rid of it. I have been spoiled by the power of the car (it's a blast to drive) and not sure that I can go back to a 330i. Prior to the S4 I had a 330i and a 328i before that. I have always wanted an M3, but with a little one due in July I am not sure if that is the best decision. I have looked at the C55, but not sure that I'm a fan of the mercedes, even though it is a rocket ship!


Just went through the same dilemma my friend. We have a little one due in August so I shelved the M3 and picked up a 2005 330i with the ZHP Performance option as a compromise. On delivery day I put my name and deposit on the list for the E90 M3  I can deal with that opportunity in 2 to 3 years when it gets here. I'm happy with the decision because I got a great car IMO and saved over $17K on what my M would have cost. There is also a $3,800 incentive on 330i's so I got the car under invoice. Basically, I get a new car and don't feel guilty about putting my automobile desires ahead of the little guy.....and I get to look forward to the E90 M if I choose to get one.


----------



## bmb (Mar 27, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Just went through the same dilemma my friend. We have a little one due in August so I shelved the M3 and picked up a 2005 330i with the ZHP Performance option as a compromise. On delivery day I put my name and deposit on the list for the E90 M3  I can deal with that opportunity in 2 to 3 years when it gets here. I'm happy with the decision because I got a great car IMO and saved over $17K on what my M would have cost. There is also a $3,800 incentive on 330i's so I got the car under invoice. Basically, I get a new car and don't feel guilty about putting my automobile desires ahead of the little guy.....and I get to look forward to the E90 M if I choose to get one.


That's interesting and I appreciate the comments. I guess the main thing is that I am trying to get over my selfishness in wanting a car with the fun factor of the S4 or M3. I had a 330i that I had modified somewhat and was fun to drive, but does not compare to the S4. However when you consider the $ and the fact a 4 door M3 is coming it's not a bad idea. Thanks and congrats!


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all any two-door vehicle and infant seats don't mix. Now you can make it work if you want to, but IMO you need four doors. You don't just carry the infant, there're strollers, diaper bags, toys, etc.... and trust me you aren't gonna have room with an E46 M3. I barely have room in my X5 with all the stuffs. Plus I have to move the front passenger seat forward to accomodate the rear-facing Britax. With the M3 the front pass. seat would be rendered useless for a human.
Good luck.


bmb said:


> I'm between a rock and a hard place and I need some help. I don't want to bore you with details (think I am going to have to get rid of my current ride do to some problems), but I am curious if a rear facing car seat can actually fit in an M3 coupe. Not sure if it matters, but I am 6'5" so the driver's seat will need to be back quite a bit. I really appreciate any advice you can give!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

breytonX5 said:


> First of all any two-door vehicle and infant seats don't mix. Now you can make it work if you want to, but IMO you need four doors. You don't just carry the infant, there're strollers, diaper bags, toys, etc.... and trust me you aren't gonna have room with an E46 M3. I barely have room in my X5 with all the stuffs. Plus I have to move the front passenger seat forward to accomodate the rear-facing Britax. With the M3 the front pass. seat would be rendered useless for a human.
> Good luck.


 That's because the X5 isn't really any larger than a 3-series inside.

My wife often totes our two kids around in the back of an E36 convertible. It's just not that difficult.

And if you actually want SPACE, get a wagon not an SUV (especially not a BMW SUV - they're tiny inside). But having ONE child does not mandate getting some big dumb lemming-mobile.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I can't drive our wagon with a rear facing seat behind the driver's seat.

Good friends of ours have an E46 M3 and a 1999 SVT Mustang Cobra and two small children (2 years old and 3 months old). The M3 is the wife's car and transports the children most often. They have no problems.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

breytonX5 said:


> First of all any two-door vehicle and infant seats don't mix. Now you can make it work if you want to, but IMO you need four doors.


I agree that four doors makes it significantly easier (partcularly strapping a baby into a rear facing seat after outgrowing the carrier type), but it can work just fine in a two door car. I wouldn't want to do it, but it would work.

WRT two door cars, whatever they may be, and soon-to-be daddies (mostly) feeling forced to give them up... What's the harm in waiting until they become daddies and seeing how it goes? :dunno:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Just went through the same dilemma my friend. We have a little one due in August so I shelved the M3 and picked up a 2005 330i with the ZHP Performance option as a compromise. On delivery day I put my name and deposit on the list for the E90 M3  I can deal with that opportunity in 2 to 3 years when it gets here. I'm happy with the decision because I got a great car IMO and saved over $17K on what my M would have cost. There is also a $3,800 incentive on 330i's so I got the car under invoice. Basically, I get a new car and don't feel guilty about putting my automobile desires ahead of the little guy.....and I get to look forward to the E90 M if I choose to get one.


I thought the same exact thing when I got my 330i, at the time my son was 4.5 and my daughter was 1 month old. I figure in 3 - 4 years if I like the E90 M3 it will be easier to deal with kids who can get themselves in and out of the back seat.


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

TD said:


> That's because the X5 isn't really any larger than a 3-series inside.
> 
> My wife often totes our two kids around in the back of an E36 convertible. It's just not that difficult.
> 
> And if you actually want SPACE, get a wagon not an SUV (especially not a BMW SUV - they're tiny inside). But having ONE child does not mandate getting some big dumb lemming-mobile.


Dude, it's obvious you haven't seen the inside of the X5. Don't know what you're smoking but start passing it around. :rofl: The X5's no Suburban but it's interior is a lot larger than the 3er sedan, let alone a coupe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

breytonX5 said:


> Dude, it's obvious you haven't seen the inside of the X5. Don't know what you're smoking but start passing it around. :rofl: The X5's no Suburban but it's interior is a lot larger than the 3er sedan, let alone a coupe.


 A lot? I think not. It's about 3 inches wider inside but actually shorter front to back than the 3-series sedans.

X5:

Interior 
Front Head Room: 39.9 in. Front Shoulder Room: 58 in. 
Rear Head Room: 38.5 in. Rear Shoulder Room: 57.2 in. 
Front Leg Room: 39.3 in. Rear Leg Room: 35.4 in.

325i sedan:

Interior 
Front Head Room: 38.4 in. Front Shoulder Room: 54.4 in. 
Rear Head Room: 37.5 in. Rear Shoulder Room: 54.2 in. 
Front Leg Room: 41.4 in. Rear Leg Room: 34.6 in.


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

TD said:


> A lot? I think not. It's about 3 inches wider inside but actually shorter front to back than the 3-series sedans.
> 
> X5:
> 
> ...


True, but my original point was it's more convenient to have infant seats in sedans or a vehicle with 4 doors ie an SAV


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

And my point is that anything an X5 can do, some other BMW model can do better. Including kid hauling.

We already compared the cabin specs to a *3-series* sedan. Now let's compare the cargo specs of an X5 to an E39 wagon.

X5:
Luggage Capacity: 16.1 cu. ft. Maximum Cargo Capacity: 54 cu. ft.

E39 wagon:
Luggage Capacity: 32.1 cu. ft. Maximum Cargo Capacity: 64 cu. ft.

Weight:
X5- 4828 lbs. 
E39 wagon- 4056 lbs

And we all know that the center of gravity is lower on the E39, so it will handle better.

The X5 is the ultimate badge-buyer lemming mobile, surpassed only by the Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree. X5's cargo space is puny, quite possibly one of smallest of any SUV.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

It can be done, but it likely won't be that comfortable.

Once you turn the seat to face forward it will be quite easy. 

I have my daughter in the back of my 328 and facing forward there's lots of room. Still not as easy with 2 doors as it is with 4, so she mainly rides in the A4, but we often put her in my 328. 

How attached are you to your M3? You could just buy an inexpensive used car to use for about 15 months or so that you have to wait until your child can face forward, then you'll be fine.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

I forgot to mention trunk space and others have brought it up.

I believe the trunk of my 328 is 9.7 cu ft. and I think all E46's are the same M or non-M. My A4 has 13.7 cu ft. even the 3 Series sedan only has 10.7 cu ft. in the trunk. The stroller will take up a lot of room. and it's hard to get much else in there.

I agree a wagon would be really useful. I'd like to get one, but we're doing fine with a sedan and a 2 dr coupe. 

If we go to the mall or anywhere we need the stroller then we don't even think of taking my 328, just not enough room in the trunk. That's one of the beefs I have with my 3 Series is that the trunk is small relative to the competition. But I suppose that's part of how the car is a bit lighter and smaller and can handle better. I guess you can't have it all, can you.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> And my point is that anything an X5 can do, some other BMW model can do better. Including kid hauling... The X5 is the ultimate badge-buyer lemming mobile, surpassed only by the Porsche Cayenne.


Compared to any other BMW:

My X5 will do much better climbing curbs (except the X3).

My X5 can go through the deepest water.

My X5 has better outward visibility.

My X5 has the best towing capacity.

My X5 will CRUSH all others in a head-on collision!

TD, you've got to open your eyes - and drop the inflamatory comments!


----------

